
Ask HN: Who had the most influence on your career and why? - rwieruch
I am curious to hear about your most influential persons during your professional, but also during your private life. Have these people been coworkers, students or friends? Who had the biggest impact on your growth as an individual in the end.
======
cm2012
My wife for sure. I would never be where I am now without her help. Also the
motivation having a wife gives you :)

------
ddorian43
I'm still trying to find a mentor (good/great one), so been by myself all
along (self-learner).

Edit: The most, I think has been Firas Zahabi:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowunaGcly8&list=PLDOLullo_N...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowunaGcly8&list=PLDOLullo_N4mA0CPKaR-
niU67RULDbvfO) . While the words are mostly about martial arts, they apply to
many different fields/life in general.

------
milquetoastaf
Myself

~~~
philipyoungg
you are my bro, bro.

